
There Must Be 860 Ways to Build a Lidar Sensor for Autonomous Vehicles - bryanrasmussen
https://www.forbes.com/sites/sabbirrangwala/2020/04/12/there-must-be-860-ways-to-build-an-av-lidarpart-1/
======
bryanrasmussen
this is part 2
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/sabbirrangwala/2020/05/16/there...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/sabbirrangwala/2020/05/16/there-
must-be-860-ways-to-build-an-av-lidarpart-2/)

in some ways more interesting than part 1, here he focuses on areas of Lidar
development that have not had strong focus.

